# Finding a job whilst pregnant, help please



## kitkatd (Sep 20, 2013)

So I have very recently found out I am pregnant but I need a job.
I am currently not working and am on sick benefit until the end of the month. I am desperate to get back to work but not sure what to do jobwise as being pregnant (and with an under active thyroid) I am going to need days off for appointments etc and then I have to deal with morning sickness as well (If I get it, hoping I don't )
I live near Glossop in the high peak but can get to Manchester if need be. 
I am looking for part time work.
Any advice would be greatly received


----------



## A Burning Desire (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi, there are rules about employing women of child bearing age that are designed to prevent discrimination. You can read more about it here
https://www.gov.uk/discrimination-your-rights/types-of-discrimination
but essentially they are not allowed to ask you if you are pregnant* and you don't have to tell them.
What you choose to do will depend on whether you are visibly pregnant and if not, how you will feel about 'coming clean' shortly if you were to be successful. You are required to give them notice of maternity leave, but quite late on (15 weeks before due date)

*The only possible way to allow them to do that is if the job in question is fundamentally unsafe for pregnant women.
/link

This is also a good link
https://www.gov.uk/working-when-pregnant-your-rights

/links


----------

